# My wife hates her picture. Do you?



## eric-holmes (Aug 12, 2010)

As usual, my wife hates the picture I took of her. I took this as a candid. She was hot, as it was 105* outside, and she was lifting up her hair to cool off. What do you think? I like it.


----------



## AlexL (Aug 12, 2010)

she looks great. I don't see a lot to hate. But the pose can be better


----------



## score04w (Aug 12, 2010)

The pic looks good, except for the placement of her right arm.  I think its takes away from the pic.


----------



## TMWallace (Aug 12, 2010)

score04w said:


> The pic looks good, except for the placement of her right arm.  I think its takes away from the pic.




agreed.

I say drop the right arm and you've got a great shot. very beautiful.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup...drop the right arm...she looks fine...her pose could be better, but she looks fine.


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 12, 2010)

It was a candid. I didn't actually pose her. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 12, 2010)

The harsh shadows are not your friend. You obviously used an off camera flash since she is in the shade. Methinks it could've been toned down a bit. The crop at the knee joints are not the best idea. Above or below a joint but not AT a joint. Pose is mediocre..... a cell phone in hand would give context. 

The BW conversion is very neutral...... missing the contrast. The blown out water competes from the subject IMO.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 12, 2010)

Pose is a bit off I think, but I don't hate it. Just would of done it a bit differently


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 12, 2010)

Does everyone pose their candid subjects?


----------



## kundalini (Aug 12, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> Does everyone pose their candid subjects?


 It's patience and timing.  So I guess the answer is yes.

But didn't you set up a flash for this shot?  How candid is that?


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 12, 2010)

The flash was on the hotshoe.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 12, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> The flash was on the hotshoe.


 My bad... now I get it.  The shadows looked to be 30 to 45° camera left.  If you had the hot shoe flash mounted and turned the camera in portrait orientation, a similar result can be had.


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, I had it tilted slightly up and away.


----------



## javier (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the first image, but would have liked to have seen more context to the right of her. Nice image and pretty wife


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree with the rest of them. If her right arm was lowered itd be a really great shot. Its not horrible. The right arm is just... in the way lol.

Nothing to hate...  very pretty lady  I like the B&W version better for this shot.


----------

